# No wonder western males, african males, etc other non Asian males are very jealous of Asian guys



## Kajune (Jul 19, 2018)

Including many of them are in this forum.


----------



## BlackFlag (Jul 19, 2018)

Kajune said:


> Including many of them are in this forum.


So weird...


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 19, 2018)

Come to TN bro. I will get you laid. 
By a human. One that looks like a human as well. 
Around here, we call that a 2 for 1 special


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 19, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> > Including many of them are in this forum.
> ...



It's not even the cosplay that's weird, it's this thread.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 19, 2018)

Kajune said:


> Including many of them are in this forum.


Do you realize Black men are the only race that is so desirable that females of all races have made a sex cult about them?


----------



## Kajune (Jul 19, 2018)

4 Jealous and extremely butthurt western males have been detected so far.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 19, 2018)

Kajune said:


> 4 Jealous and extremely butthurt western males have been detected so far.


What am i butthurt about? I just offered you hospitality.. Weirdo


----------



## BlackFlag (Jul 19, 2018)

Kajune said:


> 4 Jealous and extremely butthurt western males have been detected so far.


How big is your Sailor Moon wig?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 19, 2018)

Kajune said:


> 4 Jealous and extremely butthurt western males have been detected so far.


No need to be jealous. No matter where we Black men go women throw themselves at us.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 19, 2018)

Kajune said:


> Including many of them are in this forum.


Solly, re no spreak Engrish.


----------



## Circe (Jul 19, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Do you realize Black men are the only race that is so desirable that females of all races have made a sex cult about them?




Sheeeeesh. As if.  

You wish.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 19, 2018)

Circe said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Do you realize Black men are the only race that is so desirable that females of all races have made a sex cult about them?
> ...


You seem to be protesting rather vigorously. Did I touch a nerve?


----------



## Kajune (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## Dan Stubbs (Jul 20, 2018)

Kajune said:


> Including many of them are in this forum.


*Funny I have not noticed that or this post just a joke like some of them are.?*


----------



## Kajune (Jul 20, 2018)

Dan Stubbs said:


> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> > Including many of them are in this forum.
> ...



You can see solid evidence of many jelly western males, african males, etc are jealous of Asian guys including in here, just look at them who say stuff like "Asian girls love western males, african males, etc", that is an evidence they are jealous because in reality Asian girls go for Asian guys which can be shown that the only way for all the Asian girls you see in this topic to be/look like the way they are is because their mother which is a pure blooded Asian girl chose to be inseminated by an Asian guy.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 20, 2018)

How old are you, kajune? 12? Oh. Wait. 13 probably. Juices are starting to flow, eh?


----------



## Kajune (Jul 20, 2018)

Gracie said:


> How old are you, kajune? 12? Oh. Wait. 13 probably. Juices are starting to flow, eh?



Many western girls are mad that they will never be as cute, feminine and youthful as Asian girls.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 20, 2018)

Asian girls and women are beautiful. However, they seem to have this fascination with really big eyes..hence..anime. Gosh. Isn't that some form of jealousy itself to want big eyes? Why yes, seems so. 

So..STFU child and go to bed. Its past time, dear.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jul 20, 2018)

Kajune said:


> 4 Jealous and extremely butthurt western males have been detected so far.



  Why would we be jealous of you?

  Many of us are in real relationships with real women, while all you have are empty fantasies about unrealistic cartoon girls that don't even exist.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jul 20, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> No matter where we Black men go women throw themselves at us.




Just take precautions that they don't land on you when they throw themselves at you.

Considering the average weight of the white women I see with black dudes, they could cause some real damage if they ever landed.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 20, 2018)

Kajune said:


> Dan Stubbs said:
> 
> 
> > Kajune said:
> ...


If you think that Asian girls going for Asian guys is some kind of achievement, its obvious you are trying to talk yourself into feeling better. It should be like that. Most people date the people in their own race.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 20, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > No matter where we Black men go women throw themselves at us.
> ...


Well most of the white women with Black dudes dont look like prepubescent male trannys with breast implants. They look like normal healthy women.


----------



## Kajune (Jul 20, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Stubbs said:
> ...



The point is Asian guys got the best girls.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 20, 2018)

Kajune said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Kajune said:
> ...


Asian girls arent the best.  What made you think they were?  i have to admit that if you mix asian and Black the Black genes do tend to make them beautiful.


----------



## yidnar (Jul 20, 2018)

nah i like the all american big booty on my women .


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jul 20, 2018)

Kajune said:


> The point is Asian guys got the best girls.



  They're not even real.  They're fictional cartoon characters.  Just paper and ink, or pixels on a computer screen.

  Sadly, you'll probably never experience any closeness with a real, live woman—nothing beyond jacking off to pictures of these ridiculous cartoon characters.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 20, 2018)

Kajune said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Kajune said:
> ...


You ignored my post about beautiful asian girls wanting very big round eyes. Why is that? Isn't it some form of jealousy for something they are not born with and therefore make cartoons to simulate big round eyes? Hello? You there Kajune, or are you down for your milk and graham crackers nappy time?


----------



## Kajune (Jul 20, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



And what's wrong with that? You gonna claim that those are westerners features?


----------



## Gracie (Jul 20, 2018)

Kajune said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Kajune said:
> ...


Nothing wrong with that. You are the one comparing dick size.

Did hims has his qwackers, milky and nappy nap time? Theres a good boy.


----------



## harmonica (Jul 20, 2018)

Asian babes are the best!!


----------



## harmonica (Jul 20, 2018)

can a western male be an African male?
why the small ''a'' in African?? 
so the other non-Asians would be hipsanic/Latino? 
should it be ''negroid'' males instead of African? 

Caucasoid (White) race
Negroid (Black) race
Capoid (Bushmen/Hottentots) race
Mongoloid (Oriental/ Amerindian) race
Australoid (Australian Aborigine and Papuan) race
??


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 20, 2018)

Kajune said:


> Dan Stubbs said:
> 
> 
> > Kajune said:
> ...



  Why would we want a two inch dick?


----------



## Death Angel (Jul 20, 2018)

Kajune said:


> Including many of them are in this forum.


Because so many Oriental men with tiny penises are pedophiles?


----------



## Tresha91203 (Jul 20, 2018)

Kajune said:


> Dan Stubbs said:
> 
> 
> > Kajune said:
> ...



I think it's kinda sick to be aroused by the Asian girl. She is disguised as a 9 year old, and she really looks the part.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 20, 2018)

Kajune said:


> Including many of them are in this forum.


Well goodness, look who got triggered by another thread, does this sock always play both sides of one issue?


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 20, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> > 4 Jealous and extremely butthurt western males have been detected so far.
> ...


It's the impalement motive of thrill-seeking.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 20, 2018)

I wish I was in Thailand trying to catch venereal diseases right now..


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 20, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Stubbs said:
> ...


Because it would larger than your half inch dick?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 20, 2018)

Kajune said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Kajune said:
> ...


The only Asian guys I see with Black women are typically Filipinos so not all Asians get the best girls.


----------



## Kajune (Jul 20, 2018)

Tresha91203 said:


> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Stubbs said:
> ...



Nah not feel sick but feel exiting, as for me personally cute and innocent girl give me peace, just hugging a cute innocent girl are calming me and know that I don't even feel anything sexual when doing that.

You are just jelly because you won't get any girl like that in the west so all you could do is biting your finger while keep hearing us Asian guys and our Asian girls having fun.


----------



## Kajune (Jul 20, 2018)

harmonica said:


> can a western male be an African male?
> why the small ''a'' in African??
> so the other non-Asians would be hipsanic/Latino?
> should it be ''negroid'' males instead of African?
> ...



The term "westerner" are not automatically refer to anyone from the west, we Asians use that term to refer to peoples such as trump, bush, hitler, etc


----------



## Geaux4it (Jul 20, 2018)

Ah, in Angeles City they say 'You take me to California.... buy me air conditioned Honda.... I love you long time

-Geaux


----------



## harmonica (Jul 21, 2018)

Kajune said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > can a western male be an African male?
> ...


????what??


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 21, 2018)

Kajune said:


> Dan Stubbs said:
> 
> 
> > Kajune said:
> ...



I see much jelly in this thread


----------



## harmonica (Jul 21, 2018)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Stubbs said:
> ...


I don't know what to see
it's so '''goofy''/etc


----------



## Tresha91203 (Jul 21, 2018)

Kajune said:


> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> > Kajune said:
> ...



You are delusional. I am a 50 year old white upper middle class woman. No, I am not jealous that I can't get an Asian girl who looks like she hasn't hit puberty yet. You are lying about just wanting to cuddle the "innocent Asian 9-year old" obviously because you keep calling people "jelly" because they can't have her. FYI: You can't have her either, pervert.


----------

